# Gold Plating Rectifier QUESTIONS



## mtnman (May 4, 2020)

I am a novice in goldplating but have done some silver plating and goldplating with small kits. I am doing my best to purchase a rectifier that will work with 1/4 – 4 in.² of plating. It is mostly going to be smaller objects but I want to have that for square inch capacity if needed. I have a gold bullion wing from World War II, gold bullion being coiled copper wire with a gold plate over it, quite thin. There are 3 sections to the wing of massed bullion work and the bullion is so into a cloth backing. You can see an example if you look up World War II bullion RAF wing. This will give you an example. What I plan to do is to use 4 ounces of 24 karat gold plating solution, a stainless steel anode plugged into the machine which is a quarter inch diameter rod to dip into the solution with the alligator clip touching the section to be plated and dip the 3 primary sections of the wing one at a time, into the solution. I am trying to find a rectifier to do this and I have seen some that control voltage only as well as those that control amps and voltage. Can anyone tell me the difference between the 2 and what the calculation is to arrive at voltage/amps ratio. Thank you so much for your time


----------



## Lino1406 (May 13, 2020)

The relation between voltage and amperage is quite complex, however these are the main factors: thermodynamical potential, resistance of formed layer, resistance for gas production if any, liquid resistance, even diffusion resistance may influence. Best to rely on experience


----------

